
Wikileaks Publishes Secret CIA Tools That Attacked Computers Inside Offices - Jerry2
https://sputniknews.com/world/201705051053304895-wikileaks-cia-archimedes/
======
I_am_neo
Don't try to make it sound like they wrote and maintained the exploits, don't
be silly grow up

